# Heidelcast 28 March 2010: Does the FV Lead to Rome?



## R. Scott Clark (Mar 28, 2010)

Lane joins me again today to discuss the question whether the Federal Vision movement leads to Romanism.

http://heidelblog.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/heidelcast-28-mar-2010_-does-the-fv-lead-to-rome_.mp3

Contact the Heidelcast at 760 278 1563 or at

[email protected]

Subscribe in iTunes. Just search “Heidelblog” in iTunes.


----------

